# My Exit Plan



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

It took a year, but I finally got hired in somewhere. I originally was supposed to start on November 2nd, but they bumped me back to November 16th. They found a better position for me within United Healthcare. I'll be doing a lot of research into new health insurance laws as they roll out, and how they affect each customer's different policy, if at all. I admit I'm a little disappointed, but either way, I'm quitting Lyft for good after next week. By that point I estimate I'll be just shy of 1,200 passengers for the entire duration of time (from July of 2014 to November of 2015) I wasted driving. I cannot wait to leave it behind and simply focus on starting my new job, and finishing the bankruptcy process. In this entire time, few people have bothered to tip. Most, incorrectly, assume that all of us drivers make several thousand a week. Debunking that myth is pointless - it is what gets drivers a less than stellar rating. Monetarily, I'll have at best maybe $6,000 to $8,000 at most to show for my time over the past year and 3 months. All of that went towards keeping a roof over my head, trying to hang onto my car (I was making payments on it before resorting to Lyft as my full time job last fall - I had lost my old one through getting laid off), trying to stay ahead on some bills I kept falling behind on, gas (when I could afford it) and maintenance (when I could afford it). I'm happy I can finally put driving behind me for good soon. I refuse to even consider Uber, given the thousands of horror stories all of you share on a daily basis. Wish me luck, and I'll be seeing you guys around.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I hope everything works out for you. Hopefully you can look back on your time driving as a valuable experience. Obviously not monetarily, but in other ways. Good luck!


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> I hope everything works out for you. Hopefully you can look back on your time driving as a valuable experience. Obviously not monetarily, but in other ways. Good luck!


I am. I'm looking back on it in this way: I never want to deal with another drunk again.


----------



## FinancialFreedom (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your story and good luck to you. Things happen for a reason and hopefully you can feel blessed from this experience.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> It took a year, but I finally got hired in somewhere. I originally was supposed to start on November 2nd, but they bumped me back to November 16th. They found a better position for me within United Healthcare. I'll be doing a lot of research into new health insurance laws as they roll out, and how they affect each customer's different policy, if at all. I admit I'm a little disappointed, but either way, I'm quitting Lyft for good after next week. By that point I estimate I'll be just shy of 1,200 passengers for the entire duration of time (from July of 2014 to November of 2015) I wasted driving. I cannot wait to leave it behind and simply focus on starting my new job, and finishing the bankruptcy process. In this entire time, few people have bothered to tip. Most, incorrectly, assume that all of us drivers make several thousand a week. Debunking that myth is pointless - it is what gets drivers a less than stellar rating. Monetarily, I'll have at best maybe $6,000 to $8,000 at most to show for my time over the past year and 3 months. All of that went towards keeping a roof over my head, trying to hang onto my car (I was making payments on it before resorting to Lyft as my full time job last fall - I had lost my old one through getting laid off), trying to stay ahead on some bills I kept falling behind on, gas (when I could afford it) and maintenance (when I could afford it). I'm happy I can finally put driving behind me for good soon. I refuse to even consider Uber, given the thousands of horror stories all of you share on a daily basis. Wish me luck, and I'll be seeing you guys around.


Congratulations 
You survived the gauntlet


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> I am. I'm looking back on it in this way: I never want to deal with another drunk again.


Please don't forget us
Make sure everyone knows what goes on here


----------

